
To Microsoft, Basic Research Is Good Insurance - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/16/to-microsoft-basic-research-is-good-insurance/?ref=technology
======
apu
Too bad this is such a short and content-less article. I was hoping for more
insights into how MS manages to run the best basic research lab in computer
science in the world, while being hopelessly clueless in their corporate life.

~~~
tybris
Are you talking about the same company? As in, the most successful, largest IT
company in the world?

~~~
sofal
The largest technology company in the world is Hewlett Packard. The largest
software company in the world is IBM. Clearly that proves IBM never did
anything "hopelessly clueless" then, right?

~~~
Rexxar
Microsoft sells more software than IBM.

<http://www.softwaretop100.org/list2009.php>

